# 6ft8 texas waderstix ""light weight""



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

here is one of my latest texsas waderstix 6ft8 med light fast action split real seat using winn grips to match the wraps, low profile tidal wave micro guides, rod is a spiralstix by billystix cutom rods.
lure wt 1/4 to 5/8 line wt #8- #15 this blank weighs 1.3 alone very light and it is a ery nice build, if you are one of tose guy's looking for light then this will fit the bill, to get it lighter you can go split seat with no trigger and split eva grips worked down this will allow you the freedome of being able to palm the the reel also to hold the entire seat and reel in your hand at one time giving you more contact with the rod blank, to find out more about the advantages of this new set up give me a call to discuss.
stix


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the rod and grip. Nice work as always!


----------



## lose a few (Jul 1, 2015)

WHOOP and Gig'Em on that rod. Sweet!


----------

